#  Erste Hilfe >   mein mann ist einfach umgefallen wuesste aber nicht wie >

## vreni

kann eine blutleere verursachen das man umfàllt und nichts mehr weiss nacher

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Vreni,
ja das kann sein. Ihr solltet das jedoch unbedingt abklären lassen.
LG gisie

----------


## drolligerWurm

Du meinst er ist bewusstlos geworden?
Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben, z.B. kann auch ein Schlaganfall die Ursache sein...Auf jeden Fall zum Arzt gehen!!!

----------


## Danielmed2011

Hallo,
man sollte das auf jeden Fall beim Kardiologen und beim Neurologen abklären lassen. Die Ursachen für so eine Synkope ( so nennt man das medizinisch) können harmlos sein, wie bei niedrigem Blutdruck . Es gibt aber auch zahlreiche weitere Ursachen die behandlungsbedürftig sind. Z.B. Können Gefäße im Kopf-Hals-Bereich verstopft sein, oder eine Funktionsstörung des Herzens kann dahinter stecken. Oft sind das aber Ursachen die man behandeln kann um solche Vorfälle in Zukunft zu vermeiden. Geht auf jeden Fall zum Arzt und besteht auch auf weitere Diagnostik bis die Ursache entweder gefunden, oder alle nötigen Untersuchungen gemacht wurden (nicht immer findet man die Ursache). Selbst wenn der Hausarzt das nicht für nötig halten sollte. 
Schöne Grüße ,
Daniel

----------

